# Where can I print docs in Peyia?



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Would any of you know a place where I can cheaply print off some documents - probably have around 30 pages in total. I'm in Sea Caves, so ideally in the Peyia or Coral Bay area would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Never used them myself but they were recommended on another site. Not sure if there is a limit as to how many documents you can print.

Andy's Internet café in Coral Bay next to Samisen


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Paphos computers on Tomb of the Kings, I have found them very helpful, it may be pricey for 30 pages though


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks guys - I'll try Andy's first and see how I go!


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just for info - in case someone else needs stuff printing off - Andy's Internet Café in Coral Bay closed 2 years ago, apparently.

Went to to Paphos Computers in Kisonerga and printed all my (31 pages) from my memory stick there. Costs are:

€1 fee and then 25 cents per black & white page

The guys there (Dimitris and Victor) are really helpful and friendly, we ended up buying some HDMI adapters whilst we were there too.

Tracey


----------



## paulscott (Mar 28, 2016)

*Printing in Peyia*

Do not use mad 4 ad in Peyia, they fail to get the simplest tasks rights. You would be better cutting a potato in half and shape your own print then the service they deliver..


----------

